# Photographing with a Light Box



## Asterx (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone have any suggestions for photographing with a light box, either at day or night? I've got a light box and I like some of the pictures I see here and on Ebay with a white sheet and what looks like a light box to illuminate...


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 18, 2012)

WELL AS I MENTIONED IN MY LIGHT BOX POSTS, MINE CAME FROM A YARD SALE FOR $5. I PUT NEW 20W FLUORESCENT BULBS IN IT AND IT WORKS FINE FOR THE EXCEPTION THAT I HAVE TO SLIDE THE PLASTIC OFF THE BULBS AND RUN MY HAND ON THE BULBS WHILE I PRESS THE ON SWITCH. THIS THINGS WAS MADE WITH A 2-WIRE PLUG....WHEN USUALLY IT'S 3-WIRE (GROUND INCLUDED).  IT'S 16" X 24" AND I USE A PIECE OF WHITE FOAM CORE TO PLACE THE BOTTLES ON. HOWEVER....I DO HAVE TO PHOTOSHOP THE PICTURES ESP WITH CLEAR BOTTLES SO THAT THE EMBOSSMENTS ARE BETTER PRONOUNCED.


----------



## Asterx (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey DigginDoc, thanks. do you usually shoot straight on? I found that when I was fooling around a lot of stuff was overexposed that way. Of course the bulbs are very high wattage as they're made to treat SAD []


----------



## whitefish (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's a link to some great information, It has really helped me improve my bottle photos using a light tent. 
 http://alzodigital.com/photo_guide/tent_application_guide_white_background.htm#Adjusting%20the%20lights 

 I actually made a light box following the instructions on this link. 
 http://www.studiolighting.net/homemade-light-box-for-product-photography/ 

 I've gotten pretty good results with it. 
 Hope this helps.


----------



## PASodas (Oct 3, 2012)

I recently constructed a light box with the help of some earlier posts from this forum.  I used a 17"x12"x10" plastic storage container, (3) 5 1/2" flex work lights, 8"x12" foam board, 22"x28" posterboard, tissue paper and 23W Natural Daylight CFL bulbs.  All can be purchased at Walmart.


----------



## PASodas (Oct 3, 2012)

My original plan was to use the translucent drawer to diffuse the light but its tapered design presented more problems than solutions.  You could easily use this setup as is by shooting thru the base, however I chose to cut the lid using a coping saw and dremel to clean up the edges.


----------



## PASodas (Oct 3, 2012)

I forgot to mention to cut and add the foam board in the above pic.  Next cut the posterboard and position allowing a gentle bend in the back and tape tissue paper to the sides to diffuse the side lights.  Clamp on the work lights and you ready to go.


----------



## PASodas (Oct 3, 2012)

This is easy to set up and I use the drawer to store the work lights, etc. when not in use.  Note the tripod in front however the camera is in my hand at the time, duh.


----------



## PASodas (Oct 3, 2012)

Here is a comparison of a bottle taken without the light box on the left and one taken with the box on the right.  I had to use a flash on the left to prevent the embossing on the back of the bottle from bleeding thru, somewhat distorting the color.  No flash was used on the right providing a truer color but makes the glass appear duller.  I'll have to work on that.


----------



## PASodas (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm anxious to use it on some clear and aqua bottles as the embossing is difficult to capture at times.  Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 3, 2012)

If you are using a digital try increasing the camera's exposure setting. Also most have a setting for the type of light you are shooting under too.  Looks good.  Thanks for sharing.  I like the box construction.


----------



## Asterx (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice set up and thanks for the links. Good stuff []


----------



## epackage (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm going to suggest using something that light would shine thru instead of the poster board, then use a strong light behind it to help the embossing "POP"...  I like your ingenuity...[]


----------



## idigjars (Oct 4, 2012)

It was very nice of you to take the time to share your construction of your light box with us, thank you.  Paul


----------



## JustGlass (Oct 4, 2012)

I always liked pics that are taken in the light boxes but I don't think they represent the true clarity of the glass.  When I first started out on ebay I would take pics of my bottles against a white back ground and found that they made my bottles look better than they really were. The white back ground seem to hide stains, and scratches especially on aqua color bottles. I have since change my picture taken to window pics or outside pics to get a better representation of the true clarity of the glass.


----------



## ktbi (Oct 11, 2012)

You are using 23W Natural Daylight CFL bulbs.  Have you tried any others with or without success?  I like the construction of the box and may try something like it myself. Thanks for posting....Ron


----------



## PASodas (Oct 13, 2012)

The natural daylights were the brightest of the cfl bulbs and were recommended by most sites I visited.  I had taken shots in the past using 100W incandescents (w/o box) but they misrepresented the color. I do find natural sunlight to be the best but I don't want the background.  Jeff


----------



## Stardust (Oct 20, 2012)

That is cool! [8D] I use my cooler boxes that cold goods come in each week. White Styrofoam fitted in a good 12 inch x 12 inch sized box. [] I like natural sunlight best.


----------

